# Home Soundproofing



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I am starting the process or buying a new house - the most important bit is covere....it has a Garage!  :argie:

However, in an attempt to keep the neighbours happy - I want to put up some level of sound proofing on the adjoining wall - so as to not cause any frustrations with general noise (mainly from the TV/speaker setup)

I have found this;

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Knauf-Sound-Panel-Tapered-Edge-2400x1200x12-5mm/p/224657#tab-reviews_content

Which I could layer with a sound damping mat.

I am looking at options and will start working my way through the AV Forums for ideas - but does anyone on here have any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Not going to make much difference tbh. Sounds travels through crevices, ceiling voids and can transmit through the floor.
Plenty of info out there bud but you are going to spend a fortune for very little improvement.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

My mate spent a fortune on the insulation for his interior walls. He said it makes no difference. This seems to be the pattern for these things. Very expensive for little result.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

communication and consideration with your neighbours will be more productive and considerable cheaper!

you dont know the value of good neighbours till there gone!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cost is going to be your factor here - if you want to make a difference, then you're going to need to build a room within the room - suspended floor etc and then soundproof this, so the sound is encased in this room and little should escape and no vibrations would pass through, as it's the low freq that travels and isn't a directional sound...

I know my sound proof rooms at work cost many thousands, but they are silent inside and you cannot hear anything outside ...


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Doing my house renovation and living in a terraced house with just single brick walls, it gets a little...cosy!

I decided to build a stud wall, pack it with acoustic insulation (much denser than standard rockwool) and then used acoustic plaster board. Certainly wasn't that expensive, and since I've done it downstairs and not upstairs, I can definitely tell the difference. Not silent by any means, but improved.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Thanks all,

I am not going for full on noise suppression - but anything I put in is better than nothing.

I am a considerate neighbour - and the full TV/Speaker setup will go upstairs and as far always from any adjoining wall as it can be.

The adjoining wall would run along the lounge - so only regular TV watching. The adjoining wall is double skinned cavity - and whilst I am rewiring, I may well look at some sort of cavity insulation.

I am getting carried away - I haven't secured the place yet just planning my budget and creating my to-do lists!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

350Chris said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> I am not going for full on noise suppression - but anything I put in is better than nothing.
> 
> ...


All part of the fun 

Hope it goes through alright buddy!


----------

